# Cite Europe parking



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone.

Booked on shuttle out Monday 20th May for 22.40 service. Would this mean we would be unable to park in Cite Europe late that night?

Also, any other intrepid travellers on same service?

Away for nearly five weeks and no definitive route through out France yet. Going armed with Aires and ASCI books. 

Best wishes from Alan


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Not at all - MHs come and go at all hours.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'll be doing the same on the 24th 23:50 crossing. Few hours rest then happy days 8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A month ago we were booked on the DFDS Dover/Calais 19.15 ferry aiming for Cite Europe as our overnight.

The ferry finally left at 20.15 which meant that it was getting on for 23.30 when we arrived at Cite Europe and we used it for our overnight without any problems.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No problem. 24/7 parking
Dave p


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Yes its ok any time. 
We got stuck on the M20 in the snow a couple of years ago and did not get across until 4am. Managed a few hours sleep before breakfast in the coffee shop in Cite Europe before a short drive to Brugge. The only problem was that i drained the battery as the fridge was on 12v and we did not move for 5 hours! it was also -10 outside.

New motorhome arrives in July and this can have gas on for the fridge when driving 

:lol: 

Spence


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

spence said:


> Yes its ok any time.
> We got stuck on the M20 in the snow a couple of years ago and did not get across until 4am. Managed a few hours sleep before breakfast in the coffee shop in Cite Europe before a short drive to Brugge. The only problem was that i drained the battery as the fridge was on 12v and we did not move for 5 hours! it was also -10 outside.
> 
> New motorhome arrives in July and this can have gas on for the fridge when driving
> ...


Was it December 2010? :lol:


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

:lol: Yes it was! Brugge was lovely in the snow.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It started for me on the M11 and didn't clear until I was South of Orlean. We were heading for Spain but had such a bad three days we stayed at ParcVerger for the next 10 :lol:


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Citie Europe as all the other peeps have said, great stopover for a few hours sleep and away on the adventure

Enjoy!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Entrance coordinates


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Techno I like your planny thingy, what is it and where do I find it.    Oooops Please 

Mandy


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

If going south west, I would high recommend bai de Somme service area on the A16 just north of Abbville, service point and great for dogs.

Park in with trucks, can be noisy, we always use the caravan parking at the rear, security patrols through the night.

Roy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

mandyandandy said:


> Techno I like your planny thingy, what is it and where do I find it.    Oooops Please
> 
> Mandy


It's an online facility not a download. Simply create new POI's or upload yours into it for adding new ones or editing old.
http://www.poieditor.com/
You can load all sat nav formats and change them to others

"What file formats does POI Editor support?
It will currently load and save the following Points of Interest formats :

TomTom binary OV2
Google Earth's KML
Raw ASCII
CSV, suitable for Navman, Garmin and Navigon and others
GPX
MioMap's CSV
Nokia's LMX format
TomTom Itinerary ITN
iGO 2008 (.upoi) Points of Interest - suitable for Nav N Go iGO 8 software"


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> mandyandandy said:
> 
> 
> > Techno I like your planny thingy, what is it and where do I find it.    Oooops Please
> ...


Everything apart from the format Snooper uses


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

csmcqueen said:


> Everything apart from the format Snooper uses


"If you have a POI not on the list let us know and we'll attempt to add it to the site."


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

spence said:


> New motorhome arrives in July and this can have gas on for the fridge when driving.
> Spence


Spence - Why would you want the gas on for the fridge when driving, that's the job of the battery and it's free? Now if you ment for keeping you warm that's another thing. :lol:

Ron


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Have not got sat nav and the only time we looked for the Cite de Europe parking we could not find it. Could someone please let us have written directions of how to get in.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Spence: _The only problem was that i drained the battery as the fridge was on 12v and we did not move for 5 hours! it was also -10 outside. _

A bit odd - unless you have a compressor fridge.

"normal" 3-way fridges should work on battery only when the engine is running.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

grouch said:


> Have not got sat nav and the only time we looked for the Cite de Europe parking we could not find it. Could someone please let us have written directions of how to get in.


See Addie's post here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1227550.html#1227550 
and check the pic in his "Edit" which gives a driver's view of the car park

What we found useful was to go to Google maps, street view of the area and "drive" around to give us a good feel for the place.
This was very useful as we arrived there at about 11.30pm and in heavy rain.
We found it easily.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Leave the autoroute at junc 41, follow signs for Cite Europe and then pick up and follow the 'parking bus' signs, once you've reached the bus/coach park, go past and its the second parking area on the right with a motorhome pictorgram at the entrance.

I think it is now signposted for motorhomes nearer to the entrance as well.

Pete


----------



## harry (Jun 8, 2005)

Used C. E. for the first time last Sunday night. Just 3 motorhomes. I too found it a bit hard to find with a succession of mini roundabouts but soon discovered some small pink signs at ground level that pointed us to it.


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

If its as easy this looks - http://goo.gl/maps/za6pH

Then this looks like the first stop for me as I'm going over late evening 

That is if that even the right road coming off the tunnel :lol:


----------

